# Black light?



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

I would like to know if it is ok to use black lights on my 55 gal red bellies tank? will the black light prevent alge?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

black light is not good for the p's eyes...


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

any suggestion on good lights than?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

use regular lights or don't use lights at all..


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> black light is not good for the p's eyes...


Do you have some documentation on that?
I've looked and this far have found no credible information.


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> black light is not good for the p's eyes...


Do you have some documentation on that?
I've looked and this far have found no credible information.
[/quote]

I would like to know that too. Nice avitar


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Just go with regular aquarium bulbs. Black light will not prevent algae from growing. If you want to be creative, you can certainly mix regular and black light to get a nice effect, but really, your tank will look better with just regular light vs. just black lights.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Black light will not hurt your piranhas eyes, I've only seen one guy who said he liked the effect this light gave his tank.Organic materials in your water will glow and cause your water to appear cloudy.
You're much better off with LED moon lights for night viewing of your tank.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

^ who me?








I did that for many years and still have a 20 gallon community tank with a black light. If you have regular substrate and decor, yes it will look like sh*t. The key is black light receptive gravel and decor. Any "glow in the dark" or florecent. But these days in my P tanks I rather see thier true colors. Black lights dont do the fish any justice, just the tank.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

77gp454 said:


> ^ who me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol
Yeah , 
It was you ..
I remembered you posting about it.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea I think this was the 3rd or 4th one on this topic I posted in, was going to find the link on the last one but I just got Smokey and the Bandit special edition DVD, now playing, and decided against it


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> Black light will not hurt your piranhas eyes, I've only seen one guy who said he liked the effect this light gave his tank.Organic materials in your water will glow and cause your water to appear cloudy.
> You're much better off with LED moon lights for night viewing of your tank.


How much will the LED moon lights cost?


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

it depends on how much you wanna spend. i got mine off ebay for about $40 bucks shipped. Its a 32'' sealed submersible light strip that gives you to customize the color of the LEDs. Its got the standard moonlight (bluish-white color), got red LEDs, green LEDs, and you can also combine 2 or all colors together.

The one in picture has only blue LEDs.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Those LED set-ups sound pretty cool, being able to change color and all. I may have to look into some when I have money.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

You could use a regular bulb and an actinic bulb


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

77gp454 said:


> Those LED set-ups sound pretty cool, being able to change color and all. I may have to look into some when I have money.


Yeah, I'd say theyre pretty cool. The unit actually has settings to enable the LEDs to flash on & off exactly like christmas lights in different patterns. I dont quite see the logic of what I'd call the "Xmas light" mode because i think it would be more annoying for the Ps to have the light flash on and off right to left, etc. than it would be annoying for my own viewing pleasure. But what's nice about it is that its got the settings where the lights just remain on and dont flicker on and off, where, as i said, you can select 1,2, or all 3 color LEDs on at the same time. Its called the Oddyssey Jebo Aquarium Lights.


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

i am going to look into these led lights


----------

